# GHRP-6 and CJC-1293



## Ironman23 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am 20 I am training hard (6day a week) and following a strict diet

Im thinking of running a 2 month cycle of GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 (mod GRF(1-29)W/O DAC) and hoping someone can answer a few questions i cant find answers to.

I've been doing a lot of reading on these two peptides and they've shown some incredibly interesting results. There are a few guys who advocate their use even over GH due to the fact that they increase the pulse intensity of natural GH vs synthetic administration. The argument being that the body responds much better, especially for muscle growth. has anybody had good results from these?

I know that fats and carbs curb the GH and for that reason you cant eat 30mins before and after administration.

I have been advised that i should take 100mcg of each 3 times daily, and only 1 before bed on non-work out days.

I have a few questions i hope someone can answer for me:

Why only once on non-workout days? and is it 300mcg of each in one administration or 100mcg of each?

Whats the best times in the day to take the peptides? on workout days ( for example would it be morning, before training and before bed)

How much BAC water should you mix the GHRP-6 (5mg) and CJC-1293 (2mg) (mod GRF(1-29)W/O DAC) with? and what dosage would this be on a insulin pin?

Hope you can help. Thanks

Ironman23


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ironman23 said:


> I have a few questions i hope someone can answer for me:
> 
> Why only once on non-workout days? and is it 300mcg of each in one administration or 100mcg of each?


No reason these peptides release a pulse of GH and amplify it the most important thing is frequency over dose so you should do at least 3 shots of both per day.



Ironman23 said:


> Whats the best times in the day to take the peptides? on workout days ( for example would it be morning, before training and before bed)


Before meal 1

PWO

B4 bed

This applies to non Training days although replace the PWO shot with on 3hrs apart from the other 2



Ironman23 said:


> How much BAC water should you mix the GHRP-6 (5mg) and CJC-1293 (2mg) (mod GRF(1-29)W/O DAC) with? and what dosage would this be on a insulin pin?
> 
> Hope you can help. Thanks
> 
> Ironman23


all this info is in my basic guide at the top of this section


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i would guess upon waking , and i think most take post workout ,but i dont know if would make a diff pre,and yeah before bed

and for the dose thing i think its 1mcg/kg saturation level so u could maybe adjust it slightly more depending on weigh u are. but for the none training day if they sad 1 shot it would just be 100mcg cause of the saturation thing as if u did 300mcg at once u would waste say 200mcg

and as for the mixing 5mg is 5000mcg and 2mg is 2000mcg

so if u added 5ml of bac water to the 5mg it would be 1000mg/ml so each 10iu on the insulin pin would be 100mcg

so same for the cjc add 2ml and its the same 1000mcg/ml so each 10iu would be 100mcg

then u would do 20iu (10 of each) 3x day

hope u understand the working out


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't find that dosing bit Paul


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Can't find that dosing bit Paul


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

scroll down to dosing mate .


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Use ghrp2 mate everyone says its better


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

tom42021 said:


> Use ghrp2 mate everyone says its better


GHRP-2 is a little more efficacious then GHRP-6 at causing GH release but at the saturation dose or higher may produce a slight to moderate increase in prolactin & cortisol. This rise is still within the normal range although doses of 200 - 400mcg might make it the high end of the normal range.

Hexarelin is the most efficacious of all of the GHRPs at causing an increase in GH release. However it has the highest potential to also increase cortisol & prolactin. This rise will occur even at the 100mcg saturation dose. This rise will reach the higher levels of what is defined as normal.

Desensitization

GHRP-6 can be used at saturation dose (100mcg) three or four times a day without risk of desensitization.*

GHRP-2 probably at saturation dose several times a day will not result in desensitization.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Regarding the dosing..

Ghrp2 - 3ml bac wil give you 100mcg at 0.06/3ticks on the slin pin.

Modgrf - 2ml bac will give you 100mcg at 0.1/5ticks on a slin pin

You won't get 5ml into those btls..


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

how long would 25mg of GHRP-6 last at saturation dose of 100mcg x 3 per day!

About 85 days?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

5mg would last 16 days

5000mcg divided by 100mcg = 50 / 3 = 16.6

So 25 mg would last 41 days


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

5mg lasts 16days

25mg last 80days


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

herc said:


> 5mg lasts 16days
> 
> 25mg last 80days


Oh yh lol my maths is crap 16x 5 = 80 lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Oh yh lol my maths is crap 16x 5 = 80 lol


Seen tht lad lol..

It's cheap enough to run ghrp2 its the bloody modgrf tht stings ya. 1btl of tht only does 6-7days.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

GHRP-2 or 6 then chaps?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Repost from pscarb..

GHRP-6 is sloppier in that it activates a wider array of effects beyond GH release. It causes intense hunger and gastic motility. It can have a mild effect on cortisol and prolactin. It is a first generation GHRP.

GHRP-2 is less sloppy with a more intense GH release, no gastric motility and less hunger effect. It can have an effect within the normal range on prolcatin and cortisol. It is a second generation peptide

I choose ghrp6 for the effects it has on hunger (I'm bulking) so could do with the hunger


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

herc said:


> Repost from pscarb..
> 
> GHRP-6 is sloppier in that it activates a wider array of effects beyond GH release. It causes intense hunger and gastic motility. It can have a mild effect on cortisol and prolactin. It is a first generation GHRP.
> 
> ...


Nice post so from that info you could say -2 for a cut and -6 for a bulk?


----------



## Ironman23 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks all for the input, has answered all of my questions.

Im looking forward to giving these peptides a go!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> Nice post so from that info you could say -2 for a cut and -6 for a bulk?


No I don't see how you got that?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

6 causes intense hunger good for a bulk!

2 does not better for a cut?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You will retain water on 2 or 6 and therefore neither is good for cutting. I'm eating below maintenance and gaining weight !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> 5mg would last 16 days
> 
> 5000mcg divided by 100mcg = 50 / 3 = 16.6
> 
> So 25 mg would last 41 days


and 3 x 9 is 68

Back to school dawg


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> and 3 x 9 is 68
> 
> Back to school dawg


ehh?? lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You will retain water on 2 or 6 and therefore neither is good for cutting. I'm eating below maintenance and gaining weight !


Im looking forward to this now!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tassotti said:


> You will retain water on 2 or 6 and therefore neither is good for cutting. I'm eating below maintenance and gaining weight !


you dont hold that much water on either but even if you did why would it not be good for cutting? you can still cut fat whilst holding water?? water is easy to get rid.....

Cooper just because GHRP-6 gives you hunger does not mean you cannot use it for a cut......i use 2 even in the off season as i prefer it i have dieted BB for a show using GHRP-6.....


----------

